# A&S in January (Any suggestions)



## ISO (Oct 21, 2010)

As the title says , I will be attending A&S somewhat soon. I am in very good condition (or at least I think). I can run a 300 CFT and a high 290 PFT and I have been preparing. I will have to attended the new mando 3 week course before i attend but i think i am ready. Just wanted to know if their is anyone out there that could give me any advice besides the usual "You need to be able to ruck and don't let the pool surprise you"? I am not from a combat MOS actually I am as far back as they come being the highest echelon on repair there is in the Corps, but anyway just looking for advice.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 21, 2010)

Know how to take care of your feet.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't quit, no matter how bad it gets smile and keep going, and check any attitude or ego at the door. As said above know how to take care of your feet. Don't be one of the guys that shows up with a brand new pair of issued Marine Corps boots and socks. The issued boots suck and the issued socks suck even worse. There are plenty of threads on here that talk about both and how to take care of and condition your feet. Last thing its a January class so it will be cold as hell plan accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## whisper88 (Oct 23, 2010)

Like everyone said make sure you can ruck, take care of your feet, and be a good team player...and remember it only gets harder. A&S is the easiest thing you will do. Good Luck man


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 8, 2010)

ISO said:


> I am not from a combat MOS actually I am as far back as they come being the highest echelon on repair there is in the Corps, but anyway just looking for advice.


 Just curious, what did you do before?


----------



## is friday (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be seein you there, ISO.


----------



## dqui.tran04 (Nov 24, 2010)

you'll be fine brother, keep your head up and take it day by day. i recommend rocky boots with some some wool socks because when they get wet it will still keep your feel semi warm.


----------



## ISO (Nov 25, 2010)

Jrod1188 said:


> Just curious, what did you do before?


Actually that was a typo "_I am not from a combat MOS actually(,) I am as far back as they come being the highest echelon on(remove on and add of) repair there is in the Corps, but anyway just looking for advice._

_I just don't like reading improper english._
_I am a 2871 ( Test Measurement and Diagnostic Equipment Tech) we basically fix all the other Mech's/Tech's tool and often there gear when they can not. _

_
_


----------



## ISO (Nov 25, 2010)

is friday said:


> I'll be seein you there, ISO.


 Cant wait to see you there, you will realize it me as soon as you see my name tag. good luck.


----------



## KilWil (Nov 28, 2010)

good luck


----------



## KilWil (Nov 28, 2010)

good luck


----------



## ISO (Nov 29, 2010)

You are correct it has changed. Regardless I don't have a problem in the water. It just usually takes so long just to get done with 4, by the time they get to one they are always like come back tomorrow. So now I view swim qual as my one day a year check box.

According to propaganda sources, the water is the big killer at first but they also had guys showing up who couldn't run a 1st class pft.


----------



## KilWil (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't believe guys would show up unable to run a 225.


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Dec 3, 2010)

I will also be seeing you gents there just got the word


----------



## JrodBones (Dec 5, 2010)

ISO said that he was not from a combat MOS, so I was just wondering about everyone else that is going to be attending A&S soon.
Are you all 03XX?
Non combat MOS with a few deployments?


----------



## is friday (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm getting bored of the Short Card. Any recommendations from other folks? I was thinking maybe just pop in one of those P90x full body workouts.


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Dec 20, 2010)

"Murph" cross-fit wod and the other hero wods help mix it up a little bit


----------



## jkpatton702 (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are bored with the short card try Sealfit.com it's like crossfit before harded. That's what i use before I went A&S in April.


----------



## JrodBones (Dec 20, 2010)

Try checking out the "Spartan 300 Workout."
It's pretty good.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you guys seen this new workout?  I heard it is like an intense combination of P90X, Crossfit, and SEAL-Fit.


----------



## Motosapian12 (Dec 21, 2010)

hahahaha that made my day. Definately the most motivating shit ever. I'm gunna wear my one size too small silky's tomorrow for PT in honor of this


----------



## Teufel (Dec 21, 2010)

I





Motosapian12 said:


> hahahaha that made my day. Definately the most motivating shit ever. I'm gunna wear my one size too small silky's tomorrow for PT in honor of this



It's pretty cutting edge stuff.  Merry Christmas:


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about banning a Mod.....


----------



## Teufel (Dec 21, 2010)

The funny thing is, the only uniform item that is unauthorized on that Marine is the Santa hat.


----------



## Dame (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh my.


----------



## JrodBones (Dec 22, 2010)

That sir, was amazing.
Was it just me, or did anyone else find themselves getting up and doing the exercises with them along with the song?
I'll bet it was just me...or at least I'm the only one who will admit to it.

The picture is great as well.
After so much uncertainty, I NOW know what I am going to wear to my Christmas party this year.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 22, 2010)

Let me balance out the thread:


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess you can stay.

Tell the first woman to call me and the second she can come over and clean my b-hut. Dyson makes good kit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 22, 2010)

Point me towards the nearest USMC recruiting station please.


----------



## MeninaDoRio (Dec 22, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Let me balance out the thread:
> View attachment 3284 View attachment 3285




HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! DISLIKE IT VERY MUCH!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 22, 2010)

MeninaDoRio said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! DISLIKE IT VERY MUCH!



How could that possibly be disliked??  :confused:


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe Menina is female?


----------



## Dame (Dec 22, 2010)

Um, Menina is Teufel's wife.

And Sir, you are so busted.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 22, 2010)

It all makes sense now!  :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2010)

That wasn't Teufel, that was someone badly impersonating Teufel.  Sometimes that happens here, it's a glitch in the new forum setup.


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2010)

Not every day you see a thread filled with WIN and FAIL at the same time.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 22, 2010)

Dame said:


> Um, Menina is Teufel's wife.
> 
> And Sir, you are so busted.



That shit is funny right there...

Someone owes me a new keyboard; mine is covered in eggnog.


----------



## Dame (Dec 22, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> That shit is funny right there...
> 
> Someone owes me a new keyboard; mine is covered in eggnog.


LMAO! Sorry about that. Send me the bill.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 23, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> That wasn't Teufel, that was someone badly impersonating Teufel.  Sometimes that happens here, it's a glitch in the new forum setup.



Dang Mara, how many times do I have to ask you not to log on under my screen name!


----------



## MeninaDoRio (Dec 23, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Dang Mara, how many times do I have to ask you not to log on under my screen name!



I have already told you to be aware of the doghouse!


----------



## KilWil (Dec 29, 2010)

This post has gotten so far off topic...:confused:


----------



## Cecil (Jan 2, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Have you guys seen this new workout?  I heard it is like an intense combination of P90X, Crossfit, and SEAL-Fit.



and to think we wore those darn UDT shorts, jungle boots, cammie blouses and bonnie covers with no shame...


----------



## Cecil (Jan 2, 2011)

ISO said:


> As the title says , I will be attending A&S somewhat soon. I am in very good condition (or at least I think). I can run a 300 CFT and a high 290 PFT and I have been preparing. I will have to attended the new mando 3 week course before i attend but i think i am ready. Just wanted to know if their is anyone out there that could give me any advice besides the usual "You need to be able to ruck and don't let the pool surprise you"? I am not from a combat MOS actually I am as far back as they come being the highest echelon on repair there is in the Corps, but anyway just looking for advice.



Be mentally AND physically fit.
Never quit.... ever.
Show up with a good attitude and maintain it.
Enjoy every second of it... time is fleeting.


----------



## is friday (Jan 9, 2011)

Two days until APSOC, gents.


----------



## devilbones (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck and keep us updated on your progress if you can.


----------



## JrodBones (Jan 10, 2011)

is friday said:


> Two days until APSOC, gents.



Hopefully you'll be busy at ITC, but make sure to drop in and give us an update when you can.

Good luck to you.


----------



## is friday (Jan 11, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Good luck and keep us updated on your progress if you can.



Stuck in Washington Dulles airport. Apparently Jacksonville Airport is closed or something like that. I guess I'll be reporting in late, along with half of the class or so.


----------



## devilbones (Jan 11, 2011)

How long you there for?  I am in Crystal City and can pick you up for a beer or ten.


----------



## is friday (Jan 11, 2011)

devilbones said:


> How long you there for?  I am in Crystal City and can pick you up for a beer or ten.



I'm here 'til tomorrow morning supposedly. Appreciate the offer, but I'm so poh right now that I'm eating USO food instead of real food.


----------



## devilbones (Jan 11, 2011)

Well it just so happens that I am on per diem all week.  But if you want to eat crackers and shit thats cool.


----------



## is friday (Jan 11, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Well it just so happens that I am on per diem all week.  But if you want to eat crackers and shit thats cool.


Hey man... they got Rice Krispies, Nutrigrain, *and* Cup Of Noodles. This ain't no ghetto USO, y'unnerstand?


----------



## is friday (Feb 21, 2011)

I made it to the end of A&S, but I was not selected. Shitty.

I guess it's time to see the career planner. 0321 is looking mighty enticing.


----------



## devilbones (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations on finishing.  How many were in your class and how many were selected?  What was your overall impression?  Do you feel that you were prepared enough before you went?


----------



## is friday (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure how many were selected. My overall impression with the course was that it was completely bananas awesome. It was definitely the most awesome thing I've done in my career thus far. The tip of the iceberg for SOCOM was definitely awe inspiring.

I do feel I was plenty prepared before I went--so far as I can gather, I just made a couple of mistakes. I think I could have benefited from having a more extensive career prior to going. Otherwise, I listened to the recruiters on prep and did enough work on my side to perform well physically.

I was told I am allowed to talk about ASPOC in detail, and how it effected my performance. ASPOC was great. I learned *a lot*. The PME classes they had there and the PT was definitely beneficial to success at A&S.


----------



## dknob (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never heard anybody call a SOF selection course awesome.

"RIP was so FABULOUS! I had a blast! We went camping, the instructors taught us so many cool things and told us great camp fire stories. We did nature walks and even enjoyed some nice time in the lake for some refreshing swims! The cadre were just so super nice to me and made sure to answer all the questions I had about being a Ranger. And the other students with me were so nice! Everybody was squared away and made my time there bearable. Certain less squared away individuals NEVER got all of us in trouble, never ever!"


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, I am on the same boat you are, but I guess you already went through A&S. Besides what everyone else is telling you here, make sure that you know your land nav, it will kick you in the ass. Know it back and forth. That's all I have to add.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 9, 2011)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Ok, I am on the same boat you are, but I guess you already went through A&S. Besides what everyone else is telling you here, make sure that you know your land nav, it will kick you in the ass. Know it back and forth. That's all I have to add.



Post an intro please


----------

